# I am in shock...



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

I checked on the goats before I left this morning and no one had an signs of immediate labor. But when I came home from my oldest sons field trip I saw something small moving between my two pregnant does and it was our FF lamanchas baby. He was dry and doing good. However my get pregnant nigerian was trying to claim him. So I had to move horses around then nice goats. My FF lamancha had delivered in our horse pen that is connected to our pasture. Well after we got everyone situated I noticed our buck was acting strange so I went back to his pen and there was a baby doeling in with him. CRAZY... His pen is next to where our doe delivered but I never saw any babies other than the buck. Everyone has had their BoSe and are nursing and seem to be doing well. I have walked all over our acre and haven't found another kid but I keep worring that I am missing one. So glad she delivered and is a great mom. She has been a skidish goat since last year when she had a cloud burst pregnancy. This was seriously crazy but I am so grateful everyone is healthy. They are half lamancha / half nigerian dwarf! So super cute

























































.
The buck is black with frosted ears and nose, the doeling is black and brown one! I am seriously in live with these mini-manchas!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my gosh what cuties, congrats!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

They are healthy kids, I would guess just 2  Keep that little doe that wanted the kids, I have one that will take any kid I push her way, ugly as sin but comes in handy  Congrats on the kids, I just love lamanchas


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are adorable! Congrats!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

beautiful : ) Congrats


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone! It has been a crazy day!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Jessica84 said:


> They are healthy kids, I would guess just 2  Keep that little doe that wanted the kids, I have one that will take any kid I push her way, ugly as sin but comes in handy  Congrats on the kids, I just love lamanchas


I will keep her probably! She is a horrible milker and not very friendly but she shocked me today! She is a great mom and has always had easy births!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

that doeling is adorable being marked like a nigerian dwarf but with lamancha ears!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Ohhhhh mini manchas! :drool: They are adorable!


----------



## HawksErieFarm (Apr 13, 2014)

So cute!!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Oh ny goodness they are addorable! I am hoping we wont have to wait much longer for our pygmy to kid!!! Fingers crossed


----------



## camptrained (Apr 3, 2014)

So cute! Glad it all worked out!


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Congratulations! Glad to hear all are doing well. Definitely a pleasant surprise to have arriving home.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Very sweet! What an exciting day.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very old post.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

I just saw the new replies this is from last year but it was an exciting day!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

